# I don't want to write port number after the domain name



## hsiao (May 26, 2010)

We can't use the default http port 80 and must change to other port like 8081
but I don't want to type the port number after my domain.
Howo to do something avoid typing port number after the domain name?

here, I am a newbie, pls help me.


----------



## SirDice (May 26, 2010)

You can't. The URI specification dictates, no port number = port 80. You can't change that.


----------



## gilinko (May 26, 2010)

If you are not using the standard port 80 for http (or 443 for https) then you have to write the port number. It's the way it is designed, as browsers assume port 80/443 if you don't specify it. It's the port given to http by IANA, so it is a defined standard.

Otherwise you have to set up a proxy that do answer to the 80 port and then forwards that request to your non-standard port.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 26, 2010)

You could also use TinyURL (or any of the 10,000 URL shortening sites out there) to create a short URL for http://some.example.com:8081/ and use that.


----------

